# Cats in Hats



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my dear gawd...  Poor kitties!  lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 9, 2011)

Be honest. You know you want it: Amazon.com: Fashion Cats (9781576875575): Takako Iwasa: Books


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 9, 2011)

They look so thrilled. Ha ha.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2011)

Indeed, cats prefer wigs more than hats:


----------



## Banned (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my :facepalm:.  What has this world come to???


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, the wigs are _only_ $60 each, plus $30 for shipping to Canada.  So you really have nothing to lose.  And to be safe, I would suggest getting all four.


----------



## Banned (Aug 10, 2011)

At that price I'd be crazy not to get all four.  That's an absolute steal!  And now I'm thinking...see, I shave my cat every couple months.  I could make real fur wigs for cats, which are sure to sell for far more than those synthetic ones.  He's gray, so I'd have to figure out some colours...I still have some blue hair dye left from when I had blue hair, so I'm sure I could make some blue/gray ones.  So...maybe I should get those four as models or examples...you know, like a prototype.


----------

